# Beginning Backpack



## JasonB516 (May 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to buy a good backpack to use as a bushcraft/B.O.B. I've been shopping around but I haven't had much luck finding something that would work for me. My price range right now is between $40-$70 (depending on my paychecks). If anyone has any suggestions for a suitable backpack for that price, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f49/lapolicegear-3-day-backpack-24342/


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the same back pack I use, and have to agree with labotomi this bag will take a lickin and keep tickin. I have it STUFFED with supplies and no failure of any kind. I highly recommend this bag.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If you find yourself on the cheap side of your budget a medium-large alice pack may suit the bill. I like them at times because they ride high and avoid battle belts or stream crossings. That being said, I tend to up my budget on important items like bags, boots, water filters and rain gear. Quality in these areas tends to pay dividends when it counts.


----------



## JasonB516 (May 29, 2014)

camo2460 said:


> This is the same back pack I use, and have to agree with labotomi this bag will take a lickin and keep tickin. I have it STUFFED with supplies and no failure of any kind. I highly recommend this bag.


I really like this backpack after looking at it. This will work great for a beginning BOB.


----------



## JasonB516 (May 29, 2014)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> If you find yourself on the cheap side of your budget a medium-large alice pack may suit the bill. I like them at times because they ride high and avoid battle belts or stream crossings. That being said, I tend to up my budget on important items like bags, boots, water filters and rain gear. Quality in these areas tends to pay dividends when it counts.


Usually I would spend more money on something like this also but my currently financial situation is not the best. I would just like to be prepared other than not. I will eventually buy a Maxpedition bag that I've had my eyes on but I'n pretty sure anyone can agree that an extra $150-$200 is not easy to put aside all out of one paycheck.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great link labotomi...thank you


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

After looking at the bag, I would highly recommend it also. 2590 cu. in. Gives you plenty of room for 3 days of gear. The MOLLE/PALS all over will let you attach lots of pouches and other gear. The other posters attest to the quality of the bag and at 600 denier, it is about the same as Alice pack quality. Looks like a great buy at that price. I would buy it today if I were you.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Also, for those of you reading this, I just saw today as I was checking through the military surplus sites I use MickeyFinnSurplus.com has a CFP-90 pack for just $43.95. These packs usually go for well over $100. They say that even though they purchased these packs from the military, the packs have no labels sewn in them, therefore they are only charging half the price. For 6800 cu. in. And the included Ranger pack at 1200 more, that is a load of storage. 

My ILBE at 4500 is a load when packed, so these are for only those in top shape who can handle big loads. They would still be great for loading into a trailer or car. Just letting you know.


----------

